# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  هل للحلف على المصحف كذبا كفارة؟!

## أبو مريم السني

سؤال:
*نفسي الدنية دفعتني للنظر إلى جارتي من الباب, وبيننا شرفة طولها 10 أمتار, وهي تجلس على باب سكنها, وفوجئت بعد لحظات أنها تطرق الباب, وتقول: إنك تنظر إليّ, فكذبتها, وكانت تُشهِد جاراتها, وأحد الجيران الآخرين كان يمر بالشرفة, وجاء زوجها - وعلاقتي به حميمة - وسألني ما حدث؟ فحاورته بكذب, وأخذت المصحف وحلفت عليه, وقال: "حدث خير, من الممكن أن تكون تخيلتك, ولم تدقق نظرها" فماذا أفعل؟ وما عليّ من كفارات لهذه الكذبة وهذا الحلف؟ لكم جزيل الشكر.*


*الإجابــة:**
الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه، أما بعد:
فالذي يلزمك هو التوبة النصوح إلى الله تعالى؛ لأنك قد ارتكبت ذنبًا عظيمًا, وهو الحلف الكاذب, مع التغليظ بالمصحف, وكان يمكنك التخلص من هذا الأمر وخوف الفضيحة بأن تعرض في كلامك, ففي المعاريض مندوحة عن الكذب, كما أنك آثم بنظرك إلى جارتك؛ لأن النظر إلى الأجنبيات حرام, وأذية الجيران حرام, وهذا يحتاج أيضًا إلى توبة واستغفار, وعليك بمجاهدة نفسك من الوقوع في شهواتها, واعلم أن الله تعالى مطلع عليك, ولا تخفى عليه خافية وإن خفيت على الناس, والحياء منه أولى وأحق من الحياء من الناس, وانظر فتوانا رقم: 112195 ،  60224.    
ومن أهل العلم من رأى الكفارة في مثل هذه اليمين, كما تقدم في الفتوى رقم: 50626.
والله أعلم.*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

*فتاوى نور على الدرب للعثيمين (21/ 2، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)*
*يقول السائل ماحكم الشرع في نظركم في الحلف على المصحف ما هو جزاء من حلف على المصحف وما هي الكفارة؟*
*
*
*فأجاب رحمه الله تعالى: الحلف وهو اليمين والقسم لا يجوز إلا بالله تعالى أو صفة من صفاته ونعني بالحلف بالله الحلف بكل اسم من أسماء الله تعالى لقول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (من كان حالفاً فليحلف بالله أو ليصمت) ولقوله (من حلف بغير الله فقد كفر أو أشرك) فلا يجوز الحلف بالنبي ولا بالكعبة ولا بجبريل ولا بمكائيل ولا بمن دون النبي من الصالحين والأئمة وغيرهم فمن فعل ذلك فليستغفر الله وليتب إليه ولا يعد وإذا حلف بالله سبحانه وتعالى فإنه لا حاجة إلى أن يأتي بالمصحف ليحلف عليه فالحلف على المصحف أمر لم يكن عند السلف الصالح لم يكن في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولا في عهد الصحابة حتى بعد تدوين المصحف لم يكونوا يحلفون على المصحف بل يحلف الإنسان بالله سبحانه وتعالى بدون أن يكون ذلك على المصحف.
*
*يقول السائل ما الفرق بين أن تحلف بالله قولاً وأن تحلف بالمصحف؟*
*
*
*فأجاب رحمه الله تعالى: الحلف بالله هو الأصل ولكن إذا حلف الإنسان بالمصحف وقصده ما في المصحف من كلام الله فلا بأس لأن كلام الله تعالى صفة من صفاته والحلف بصفة من صفات الله جائز أما إذا قصد المصحف الذي هو الأوراق والجلد فإنه لا يجوز الحلف به وذلك لأن الحلف بغير الله كفر أو شرك ومن ذلك أن يحلف بالنبي أو بالكعبة أو بجبريل أو ميكائيل أو بالشمس أو بالقمر أو بالسماء أو بالأرض كل من حلف بغير الله فقد كفر أو أشرك لكن إما أن يكون كفره مخرجاً عن الملة كما لو اعتقد أن هذا المحلوف به له من العظمة والسلطان ما لله عز وجل فهذا كفر أكبر وشرك أكبر أما لو حلف به تعظيماً لكنه دون تعظيم الله عز وجل فإنه لا يكفر كفراً أكبر ولكنه يكفر كفراً أصغر وشرك أصغر وعلى كل حال فالحلف بغير الله تعالى محرم لا يجوز.*
*فتاوى نور على الدرب للعثيمين (21/ 2، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)*
*عثمان جابر من جمهورية مصر العربية يعمل في العراق يسأل عن شخص حلف على المصحف كذباً في أيام الطفولة أي كان يبلغ خمس عشرة سنة ولكنه ندم على هذا بعد أن بلغ سن الرشد أي عرف أن هذا حرام شرعاً فهل عليه إثم أو كفارة أفيدونا بذلك بارك الله فيكم؟*
*
*
*فأجاب رحمه الله تعالى: هذا السؤال يتضمن مسألتين المسألة الأولى الحلف على المصحف لتأكيد اليمين وهذه صيغة لا أعلم لها أصلاً من السنة فليست مشروعة وأما المسألة الثانية فهي حلفه على الكذب وهو عالم بذلك وهذا إثم عظيم يجب عليه أن يتوب إلى الله منه حتى إن بعض أهل العلم يقول إن هذا من اليمين الغموس التي تغمس صاحبها في الإثم ثم تغمسه في النار فإذا كانت هذه اليمين قد وقعت منه بعد بلوغه فإنه بذلك يكون آثماً عليه أن يتوب إلى الله وليس عليه كفارة لأن الكفارة إنما تكون في الأيمان على الأشياء المستقبلة وأما الأشياء الماضية فليس فيها كفارة بل الإنسان دائر فيها بين أن يكون آثماً أم غير آثم فإذا حلف على شيء يعلم أنه كذب فهو آثم وإن حلف على شيء يغلب على ظنه أنه صادق أو يعلم أنه صادق فيه فليس بآثم.
*
*فتاوى نور على الدرب للعثيمين (21/ 2، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)*
*بارك الله فيكم هذا المستمع على خ. م. يقول من حلف على المصحف القرآن الكريم كاذباً ولكنه أصبح نادماً على ما فعل فماذا يفعل أرجو الإفادة حول هذا؟*
*
*
*فأجاب رحمه الله تعالى: الحلف بالله كاذباً حرام بل عده بعض العلماء من كبائر الذنوب سواء حلف على المصحف أم لم يحلف على المصحف والحلف على المصحف من الأمور البدعية التي لم تكن معروفة في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ولكنها أحدثت فيما بعد فمن حلف بالله كاذباً سواء على المصحف أو بدونه فإنه آثم بل فاعل كبيرة عند بعض العلماء فعليه أن يتوب إلى الله فيندم على ما مضى ويعزم على ألا يعود في المستقبل ومن تاب تاب الله عليه لقول الله تبارك وتعالى (قُلْ يَا عِبَادِي الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لا تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ) فإن هذه الآية نزلت في التائبين.*
* 
*
*فتاوى نور على الدرب للعثيمين (21/ 2، بترقيم الشاملة آليا)*
*يقول السائل تنازعت أنا ورجل وتحاكمنا بالمحكمة وطلب منه اليمين فحلف اليمين وهو كاذب فما حساب من يحلف على القرآن وهو كاذب؟*
*
*
*فأجاب رحمه الله تعالى: إذا حلف الإنسان في الدعوى على أمر هو كاذب فيه فإن ذلك هو اليمين الغموس وقد ثبت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم (أن من حلف على يمين هو فيها فاجر يقتطع بها مال امرئ مسلم لقي الله وهو عليه غضبان) وسميت غموسا لأنها تغمس صاحبها في الإثم ثم تغمسه في النار وسواء حلف على المصحف أو بدون ذلك مع أن الحلف على المصحف أمر لم يكن معروفا في عهد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه فيما نعلم لكن بعض الناس يتخذون ذلك من باب التأكيد والتخويف وعلى كل حال فكل من ادعى دعوى ليست له أو أنكر شيئا هو عليه وحلف على ذلك وهو كاذب فإن جزائه هذا الجزاء الذي سمعت وهو أنه يلقى الله تعالى وهو عليه غضبان أعاذنا الله وإخواننا المسلمين من غضبه وعقابه.*

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

الفتاوى العامة (للشيخ عبد الرحمن السحيم) (1/ 105)
لا يجوز الحلف على المصحف ؛ لأنه من الأمور المبتدعة المُحدَثة ، وليس لهذا الفعل أصل في الدِّين . والله أعلم .

145- حلف بالله على المصحف وهو يكذب.
(...السؤال...) رجل حلف بالله على المصحف وهو يعلم انه يكذب وبعد ذلك ندم فماذا يجب عليه؟
(...الجواب...) أولاً : لا يجوز الحلف على المصحف ، لأنه مِن بِدع الأيمان .
ثانياً : مَن حَلَف بالله كاذباً ، فعليه التوبة إلى الله والاستغفار ، لأنه استهان باليمين ، وقد يكون عظّم المخلوق أكثر من تعظيم الخالِق ، وخاف المخلوق أكثر من خوفه من الخالق ، وهذا قد يَصِل إلى حدّ الشرك بالله.

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

فتاوى اللجنة الدائمة (32) جزءا (23/ 49)
الفتوى رقم ( 18379 )
س: عندنا الناس يحلفون بالبخاري، فمن ييأس من محاسبة أخيه المسلم يحلفه على البخاري ولا يحلفه على كتاب الله، حيث إنه إذا عرض عليه كتاب الله يحلف عليه بالباطل، ونفسه في راحة تامة، بينما إذا جاء أمامه كتاب البخاري لا يستطيع أن ينطق بالباطل، فما الحكم على من يحلفون على البخاري ولا يحلفون بكتاب الله؟
ج: الحلف على المصحف أو على (صحيح البخاري ) لا أصل له في الشرع، وإنما هو من عمل بعض الجهال، فيجب ترك هذه العادة، وتعظيم اليمين بالله عز وجل من غير أن يكون ذلك على المصحف أو (صحيح البخاري ) أو غيرهما.
وبالله التوفيق، وصلى الله على نبينا محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم.


اللجنة الدائمة للبحوث العلمية والإفتاء
عضو ... عضو ... نائب الرئيس ... الرئيس
صالح بن فوزان الفوزان ... عبد الله بن غديان ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله آل الشيخ ... عبد العزيز بن عبد الله بن باز

----------

